# BABIES FINALLY! twin boys!



## ohiogoatgirl (May 2, 2011)

may 1, 2011 at 2:25 PM i went out to the barn to bring the doe out to the kidding stall because i saw she had a snotty wohoo that morning. so i ate breakfast, went out to the kidding barn and tossed about some bedding hay. walk over to the other barn where the goats are and she's not there... uh oh... i walk in the barn and there she is laying down with two adorable little boys!















and here they are in the kidding stall









the dams name is milkyway
the tan boy is vincavec
the white boy is willowmar


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!  Very cute boys!!!


----------



## jodief100 (May 2, 2011)




----------



## country freedom (May 2, 2011)

Very pretty family!


----------



## Okie Amazon (May 2, 2011)

Vincavec and Willomar? Your Jean Auel is showing!


(BTW, have you read the last? DISAPPOINTED!!!)


----------



## Roll farms (May 2, 2011)

Congrats!  

Maybe I'll pass on the last book....I've been pondering buying it.


----------



## warthog (May 2, 2011)

What sweeties, congrats


----------



## sunfisher (May 2, 2011)

they are so cute! and I love the mom..those ears are so adorable.. what breed are they?


----------



## elevan (May 2, 2011)

Very cute! Way to go Milkyway!


----------



## Chirpy (May 2, 2011)

Nice job Milkyway... cute boys!


----------



## ksalvagno (May 2, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## chandasue (May 2, 2011)

Mama's ears just make me smile--she done good.


----------



## freemotion (May 2, 2011)

Love the doe's ears!  The boys are adorable, too!


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 3, 2011)

Congrats! So precious!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (May 14, 2011)

thanks all!

oh no dont tell me! i'm reading the new one right now... if i ever get the time. lol.
i just love the names though 






this is moonbeam and her buckling kimeran. yes, another name from her series  ha ha.
she kidded on mothers day. ironic huh? i'm gonna enjoy tellin that story for a while.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (May 14, 2011)

Adorable babies..


----------



## bettybohemian (May 15, 2011)

Adorable!  I got twin bucklings this morning from my little Lucy! Ain't it grand?


----------



## oakmarsh nigerians (May 15, 2011)

Too cute! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------

